# Kentucky Guys



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Are there any guys near the Owenton, Ky. Area that could look at a tractor for me?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Send kyfred a PM....he is not as active as he once was....been real busy trucking....he lives about 45 minutes or so from Owenton....and is knowledgeable.

Regards, Mike


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

what you looking for might be some more floating around.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Are there any guys near the Owenton, Ky. Area that could look at a tractor for me?


Hopefully me and you aren't looking at same tractor!!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Hopefully me and you aren't looking at same tractor!!!!


You could split the cost of having someone look it over


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Hopefully me and you aren't looking at same tractor!!!!


Im looking at Green!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Vol said:


> Send kyfred a PM....he is not as active as he once was....been real busy trucking....he lives about 45 minutes or so from Owenton....and is knowledgeable.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Will do Mike. Thanks


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Im looking at Green!


I'm looking at a JD 5101E and a Kubby M9540


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking at a JD 4240


----------

